# Foal born IN THE KILL PEN is rescued with his mother!



## Rockey (Mar 4, 2009)

A happy ending is refreshing once in a while! The horse rescue that I volunteer with just took in a mare and her colt. The foal was born IN THE KILL PEN and survived! Now they are getting great care and attention at Day Dreams Farm Therapy and Rescue in Cottrellville, MI.

Please watch our YouTube video of the news coverage and smile:







Then add us on Facebook to promote awareness:
Day Dreams Farm Therapy and Rescue | Facebook

Thanks for watching!!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow, what a lucky little guy. The mare seems like such a sweetheart too.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Actually mom and baby look well-cared and not starving, so I truly wonder WHO dropped that mare in kill pen! :evil: 

I'm very glad it was a happy end story!


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

I was thinking that; why would anyone put such a gorgeous mare in the kill pen! 

Such a lovely story though, that foal looks adorable.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

That is an amazing story.


----------



## goodcallsenator (Aug 7, 2010)

What a beautiful mare and foal! Truly inspiring story!


----------



## Rockey (Mar 4, 2009)

*An update on this wonderful story!*

I thought that you all might enjoy an update on these two... 

Both were given a clean bill of health shortly after arriving. The mare (who has been named Faith) is very sweet and a fantastic mama! We think that she may have belonged to an Amish farm and is quite well broke. She will likely be a wonderful riding horse and will begin some light work soon now that her baby is becoming more independent. The colt (who is called Spirit) is such a fun little guy! He frolics and plays and is very comfortable with the volunteers at the farm. And boy do his legs go on for miles! He will be a tall, handsome boy when he's grown.

If you would like to know more about the rescue, please check out our facebook page at: Day Dreams Farm Therapy and Rescue | Facebook
or our website at: http://www.daydreamsfarm.com


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice that is awesome.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

What a lucky pair. They are beautiful! He looks SO much like my guy who was a PMU rescue. Same color, almost identical markings.......


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

What a great story!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow! He does have about six miles of legs, doesn't he?! Such a cute little thing!


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

Aww that actually made me tear up.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

what a cute little guy!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

YAY what a cute story and what a GORGEOUS dam and colt!!!  The world is blessed to have this rescue and people like this in it!


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

Amazing story, so happy they're both happy & well


----------

